# Thinking ahead



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

It sounds like many smaller cattle or dairy operations will make an Exodus In one way or another. Some of these will be my hay customers. How one goes about selling hay to these larger farms Is a question I would have ? I am wondering if anyone has experience selling to the Mega dairies.? I would guess the traditional hay selling methods will be a thing of the past??


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I hear what you’re saying my thoughts are similar. One thing in my area is a lot of people are starting to do the buy local thing. I actually feel there are more small farms then twenty years ago. Thing is in today’s world you need to be able to adapt with the times. Doing the same old same old is proven not to work. why people think that way I don’t know.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Farmerbrown2 said:


> I hear what you're saying my thoughts are similar. One thing in my area is a lot of people are starting to do the buy local thing. I actually feel there are more small farms then twenty years ago. Thing is in today's world you need to be able to adapt with the times. Doing the same old same old is proven not to work. why people think that way I don't know.


Agree. You need to adapt. Wonder if you could co-op with other hay suppliers in your area and market your hay as a larger selling block?
Also with the new bill signed this year in PA where farmers selling land get a substantial tax break for selling to new beginning farmers instead of developers, may help keep more farms around in PA. 
Endrow, I have been delivering more round bales into Lancaster County lately. Amish dairy farms still seem to be hanging on. You have any customers in Lancaster?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Agree. You need to adapt. Wonder if you could co-op with other hay suppliers in your area and market your hay as a larger selling block?
> Also with the new bill signed this year in PA where farmers selling land get a substantial tax break for selling to new beginning farmers instead of developers, may help keep more farms around in PA.
> Endrow, I have been delivering more round bales into Lancaster County lately. Amish dairy farms still seem to be hanging on. You have any customers in Lancaster?


Many


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

We have a few guys in the area that are milking a few thousand, they want large lots of hay that will all test the same. They don't want a dozen bales off this three year old field and 30 off that 5 year old field, etc.


----------

